# Epson 5030UB color uniformity



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I just got a new Epson 5030UB to replace my Panasonic 4000. Picture is great - very bright, good colors, nice black levels. My only complaint is the color uniformity. The first one I ordered had a red push toward the top of the screen and a blue push toward the bottom with a very gradual gradation between the two. It was barely noticeable except on an image with an all white or light grey background. But it was noticeable to me. So I replaced as part of Epson’s replacement program (which is very nice, by the way). The replacement also has this issue, but the color shift is different. Red push toward upper left corner with blue push toward bottom right corner. Again, it is subtle but noticeable. Also, I tweaked the panel alignment but that did not improve this problem.

What are others’ experiences with the 5030UB? Is this problem the rule or the exception? I want to exchange the replacement unit but want to be sure that my expectations are reasonable before going through the effort.

Thanks,
sga2


----------

